

The App Design of Instagram for Android - deniz
http://themodernink.com/app-design-of-instagram-for-android/

======
diggan
"Instagram’s developers have decided to layer each tab change on the back
stack of the app so that pressing the back button navigates back through the
tabs you’ve previously selected. It instantly feels unfamiliar and you’re not
sure when the app will let you exit it completely. This fake back trail
continues until you hit the home tab where you entered the app and then the
back button let’s you exit the app."

Well, isn't that a guideline for Android applications?

[spoiler]
[http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/fundamentals/tasks...](http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/fundamentals/tasks-
and-back-stack.html) [/spoiler]

